# Lime-Garlic Marinated Sirloin Steak



## ibglowin (Sep 15, 2009)

This one sounded too good not to post. From Wine Spectator







A flavorful marinade and a great match for Australian Shiraz

Posted: September 11, 2009

Recipe courtesy of chef John Schenk of Strip House

• 10 to 12 cloves garlic, peeled and lightly crushed 
• 1/2 cup plus 1 teaspoon olive oil 
• 1 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
• 2/3 cup fresh lime juice (about 5 limes' worth) 
• 2 teaspoons ground coriander seed 
• 1 1/2 teaspoon ground cumin 
• 2 tablespoons chopped cilantro leaves 
• 1 1/2 teaspoon kosher salt, plus extra for seasoning 
• 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper, plus extra for seasoning 
• 1 2-pound sirloin steak

1. Combine the garlic and 1/2 cup oil in a sauté pan and bring to a simmer. Gently cook for about 4 minutes, being careful not to let the garlic brown. Add the red pepper flakes and remove from the pan from the heat. Allow the mixture to cool for 1 minute, then add the lime juice and bring back to a simmer. Once a simmer is reached, remove the pan from the heat and pour the contents into a wide, shallow bowl to cool. Once the mixture is cool, stir in the coriander, cumin, cilantro, salt and pepper. Combine the steak and the cooled marinade in a zip-sealed bag large enough to hold the meat flat. Marinate in refrigerator for at least for one hour but no more than four hours, turning the bag every 30 minutes or so.

2. Preheat the grill to high heat. Remove the meat from the marinade and discard any solids that may be clinging to the meat and pat the meat dry with paper towels. Use clean hands or a brush to lightly oil the meat, then season it with salt and pepper on both sides. Grill it over high heat for 3 minutes or until charred, then turn with tongs and grill the other side, 3 minutes for medium-rare, 5 minutes for medium, 7 minutes for well-done. Remove the steak from the grill and let rest for 5 minutes before slicing and serving. Serves 4.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds interesting....


----------

